# Can Evidentialism Jump Lessing's Ditch?



## RamistThomist (Oct 2, 2007)

Lessing’s Ditch: Historical truths and metaphysical/moral truths are in two entirely different categories. “That, then, is the ugly great ditch which I cannot cross, however often and however earnestly I have tried to make this leap.”

Can one infer the necessary truths of reason from the contigent truths of history?

Is this true?


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 2, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Lessing’s Ditch: Historical truths and metaphysical/moral truths are in two entirely different categories. “That, then, is the ugly great ditch which I cannot cross, however often and however earnestly I have tried to make this leap.”
> 
> Can one infer the necessary truths of reason from the contigent truths of history?
> 
> Is this true?




I think the problem Lessing had was trying to work from the finite to the infinite. In that case, there always will be the great ditch.

I remembe Frame talking about this in one of his philosophy lectures. I don't remember the details, but I think he was presupposing empiricism being able to explain the metaphysical. Not a good place to start.


----------

